# What is Fertilator?



## wguttrid (Feb 20, 2006)

This may be a stupid question but what is "Fertilator"?

Thanks guys


----------



## Dewmazz (Sep 6, 2005)

It's a calculator provided by APC to calculate the right ammount of fertilizers needed in one's aquarium. calculator + fertilizer = fertilator. It's found in the links provided above the Be Bold sign, in the right hand corner, next to "Reviews" and "Photo Album" or http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/fertilator.php


----------



## wguttrid (Feb 20, 2006)

Kewl, thanks just gonna go check it out. If I have any questions should I post them here or is thee a special forum for it?


----------



## taekwondodo (Dec 14, 2005)

any idea when the next version will get published with the fixes for Seachem and Fleet?

Thanks,

- Jeff


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

wguttrid said:


> Kewl, thanks just gonna go check it out. If I have any questions should I post them here or is thee a special forum for it?


You can post them in here. Folks here are very kind and will help you figure out your fertilizing needs.

-John N.


----------



## John S (Jan 18, 2005)

I have a question on the the fertilator can you use it for say you want to make up a bottle of nitrates say in a bottle of the size like 250 ml and you want each ml added to a tank would give you 1 ppm per ml added. i ve looked at it but cant seem to find that.


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

- In the drop down menu at the top of the Fertilator, under "calculation type", choose "Find percent solution of nutrient in water".

- Enter your water volume

- Choose the nutrient you want to use to add NO3

- Enter 250ml as the volume of final solution

- Enter 1 as the desired ppm

- Enter an amount of nutrient in grams or mls and click on calculate. Keep changing the amount of nutrient until the result is 1ml of solution added to the tank.


----------



## John S (Jan 18, 2005)

Laith thanks i figured that part out. but when i use the drop down button it only show calcuim and no other ferts ???.Am i doing some thing wrong and is it only allowed to calulate grams but not teaspoons . or both thanks for helping me out


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

Strange, the nutrient drop down menu should have a relatively long list of nutrients to choose from. The first one is Ca in CaCO3 but if you scroll down it should go all the way down to a 10% Iron mix.

As to the grams vs teaspoons issue, I think that it only takes grams and mls if it is a liquid. I remember seeing an equivalency table of teaspoons to grams for several nutrients somewhere but at the moment I don't remember where... Anyone else have this info?


----------



## John S (Jan 18, 2005)

thanks for all your help.Laith I quess i will need to go by a digal scale


----------



## orthikon (Feb 16, 2006)

How much off is the calculations of PO4 using fleet to the actual calculations?


----------

